# Getting ready to vaccinate the kids... couple questions?



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi all... been a while, since the Holidays, that I have been here. Hershey and Patches are doing great, growing like weeds...

Their breeder doesn't believe in vaccines anymore and did not vaccinate them. I decided after a lot of thought to vaccinate them at least now as kids once and 28 days later and a booster a year later... after that I will decide what to do. I bought the Bar-Vac CDT vaccine vial already.

My question is where is the best spot to give it sub-q on a goat? 

Also what needles should I use, I have 20, 22 and 25 guages... We use the 22 for the dogs and 25 for puppies, the 20 we have for the IV Ringers. I am assuming 22 would be right, but just want to make sure.

One is 13 weeks old as of Tuesday and ther other turned 14 weeks old Wednesday....

Thank you for your help.
onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2cc of CD/T with a 22 gauge needle, I use the area over the shoulder for the sub q vac...right side for the first, left side for the second. Also, you should know that this vaccine will sometimes create a sterile abcess at the injection site....some goats will get them while others don't.


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Liz...
I read about the abscess thing... does it go away? I know dogs can get that with shots, usually rabies and will take months to go away, heard it's even stayed on some dogs. What do you do in this case if it should happen? I know using a small gauge makes the vaccine come out very slow, I wonder if using a 20 gauge would prevent an abscess from forming on the goats??? We used to use the 25 ga for puppies and still have them around, although we do not use those anymore, we use the 22 on all dogs, pups or not, because of that, the vaccine would clump up and form a ball under the skin and it took lots and lots of massaging to make it go away, ehich would turn into an abscess if not massaged.... I have no idea if this is the issue with goats, just wondering :scratch: 

Thanks for the help and tips...
:lovey:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the bar vac likes to give a lump

but its actually from not getting it under the skin and instead getting it between the skin layers. You want it in the fatty tissue (subcutaneous layer).


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have found that even done correctly with vigorous massage it will still leave a lump that does go away in a few months. 
Some of my girls dont get lumps, others do. I do like Liz, over the shoulder.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Pull the skin up when you give the shot ...this way it is under the skin and not between the skin layers. Medication is not absorbed properly if the shot ends up between the skin ...hence the bump.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

This has been really helpful. One question that fits in with this thread: so we want to use the 22 ga for CDT, but what length needle do you use (3/4 or 1 inch?) And do you use the "Luer slip" or "Luer lock"? I can never remember what the difference is and last time I only bought a few needles... now I am thinking I will just buy a box of 100 because they're cheaper in bulk. But I want to make sure I get the right size, type, etc.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can use whatever length youlike -- personally I have the 3/4inch

Luer Lock means they screw on - I like these
Luer slip means the needles just slip on - needles arent as tightly attached

The Luer lock needles work on the Luer slip syringes - just an FYI


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Stacey! I think I will order the 3/4 inch luer lock...


----------

